# Alpha Seamaster homage movement



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

According to the specs on the Alpha sites, the blue wave dial Seamaster is supposed to be a Miyota movement, cal 8215. That's not what this is, though, is it? I'm guessing Seagull.



In this ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Could be a more refined Seagull TY 2806.

http://calibercorner.com/seagull-caliber-ty2806-2/


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The one I had didn't have a Miyot in it either.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Definitely looks like a Seagull to me. Very similar to the ST2706 in my Alpha "1926" but with some blued screws.










I'd guess the factory changed the spec. for supply reasons but the web site wasn't updated. The new Alpha Europe site launched yesterday and that still mentions Miyota 8215 movements. To be honest though, the Seagull is probably just as good as the Miyota. Both movements cost around 30 bucks retail.


----------

